# Morgoth, Sauron and the Ring



## EL GALLO (Apr 23, 2003)

I think this has already been asked however I am not sure. Was Sauron with the Ring more powerful than Morgoth? Could Morgoth had become invincible with the Ring?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 23, 2003)

Sauron in the beginning of the Second Age was more powerful than Morgoth at the end of the First Age. Morgoth had scattered his enormous powers into the substance of Arda, to gain control of the very earth. Therefore, in a way, the whole Earth was Morgoth's Ring, compared to Sauron's tiny artifact. All who were born in Middle Earth, were marred - had the Melkor element in them.
In contrast, Sauron scattered his power in a less obvious way, and he could never gain as much control over the Free Peoples as Melkor did. However, he poured a great part of his power into the Ring, and so (in a way) scattered his power for the domination of others.
I doubt that the Ring would increase Morgoth's powers substantially, let alone make him invincible, since the Ring contained a part (though a great part) of Sauron's power (who was a Maia); Morgoth was the greatest dweller of Arda.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 24, 2003)

Good points. But overall I think there is no comparing a Vala and a Maia.. And Melkor was not just *a* Vala, but the most powerful of them all! Sauron was certainly powerful, especially with the enhanced Ring-powers, but I think Eönwë would kick his butt.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2003)

Huh. I have no idea if that question's been asked before. oh well. Let me see here. Sure, I'd say that Mel was more powerful than the evil torturer Sauron. Sure, The Sil. says that Mel became less powerful after a while, but wouldn't power include more than physical type stuffs? Maybe not. I don't know. Mel's cooler than the evil torturer Sauron. He had less cool powers even with the One Ring.


----------

